# Is anyone selling 2008 CPT & ICD9 Books



## dianam (Jul 31, 2008)

Needing to buy 2008 CPT & ICD9 Books or where can I buy them.

Thank you so much!
Diana


----------



## tetzlaffanne (Aug 1, 2008)

*Used 2008 Books*

Try amazon.com and click on the used sellers...they are REALLY cheap there.


----------



## dianam (Aug 1, 2008)

Thank You!!!!!!!!!


----------



## fredabrinson (Aug 4, 2008)

*2008 books*

You can also check with the regular vendors such as AAPC, AMA, Contexo Media and Ingenix.  You could probably get some great deals there!


----------



## dianam (Aug 4, 2008)

• Thank you very much.


----------

